# Here's a good emotive one....



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

"Baby on board" Stickers.

Holier than thou or what?

Gonna get a "No kids at all, feel free to taligate/crash into me at will" sticker I think.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

I thought these stickers were supposed to be so helpers knew there was a baby in the car if you had a smash. ???

Problem is, you have a smash and some item goes flying out through a window, you have your 'baby on board' sticker in the car, but don't have your baby with you when the smash occured. Helpers come along, see the sticker, then shit themselves cos they can't find your baby - which must have flown out of the window 

So, the same people who have these stickers in their cars when they have no baby on board are just as stupid as people who leave their fog lights on ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I like that logic! 

I that it was short for
'baby on board - so be ready for me to make sudden and un-announced changes of direction whilst I gaze adoringly at the little bundel of humanity which I managed to create'


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

That works too ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Parenthood.

Think you should have to pass a theory test as *well* as the practical......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I've got one that says "Bastard on Board."


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> I thought these stickers were supposed to be so helpers knew there was a baby in the car if you had a smash. ???


Hmmm :-/, never thought they were there for that, mind you wouldn't it be better to put one on each side if that were the case? On account of that being the probable place to effect the best emergency entry?

Nah, can't see it. They're always in the back window and are never removed it's a holier than thou thing, deffo .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS Been there, done that. 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=LostForum;action=display;num=1027674402;start=0#0


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

> I've got one that says "Bastard on Board."


Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bloody hate the things - one of my favourite hates actually.

Apart from


> ...be ready for me to make sudden and un-announced changes of direction whilst I gaze adoringly.....


 or when little Tommy decides to part with the milk he was given 10 minutes before without warning - Why the fuck should it make any difference to the way they or I drive? :-X


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Nah, can't see it. They're always in the back window and are never removed it's a holier than thou thing, deffo .


My point is there's a difference between the intended purpose of the stickers and what people actually buy/use them for

Mind you, I'm gonna be a daddy next summer, so I'll be buying one myself. It'll go nicely with the fish symbol on the rear of my car  (I don't really have one before anyone starts :-*)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> PS Been there, done that.
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=LostForum;action=display;num=1027674402;start=0#0


Ahhh ;D. Before my time I'm afraid (I did go back a ways but not that far). Good read though. Nice rant [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. Should have thought about it really, almost bound to have been mentioned before, still, gotta be worth another spin after 6 months .


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> I thought these stickers were supposed to be so helpers knew there was a baby in the car if you had a smash. ???
> 
> Problem is, you have a smash and some item goes flying out through a window, you have your 'baby on board' sticker in the car, but don't have your baby with you when the smash occured. Helpers come along, see the sticker, then shit themselves cos they can't find your baby - which must have flown out of the window
> 
> So, the same people who have these stickers in their cars when they have no baby on board are just as stupid as people who leave their fog lights on ;D


This is how they should be used, the problem comes when there isn't a baby on board and the sign is showing and the emergency services put themselves at risk to save a child who isn't there.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congrats Scotty28TT :-* you naughty boy . So you will be getting rid of the TT then ;D..you have a fashion to keep up with everyone else and replace it with a screaming baby chariot LOL .

'Baby on board' sign ...mmmmmm that is to tell everyone you have a baby on a surf board init ;D


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Congrats Scotty28TT Â :-* you naughty boy Â . Â So you will be getting rid of the TT then Â ;D..you have a fashion to keep up with everyone else and replace it with a screaming baby chariot LOL Â .


Cheers Abi, yep TT up for sale after Chrimbo I think :-/

Not sure what to replace it with yet, need something that can take 3 of us + baby stuff, but I can still have fun driving when on my own ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Cheers Abi, yep TT up for sale after Chrimbo I think :-/
> 
> Not sure what to replace it with yet, need something that can take 3 of us + baby stuff, but I can still have fun driving when on my own ;D


Oh no this is terrible another TT owner bites the dust :'(. Will you get an audi again?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Cheers Abi, yep TT up for sale after Chrimbo I think :-/
> 
> Not sure what to replace it with yet, need something that can take 3 of us + baby stuff, but I can still have fun driving when on my own ;D


_Ahem_ think 330d sport touring with 245hp 500nm Tuning Box. Works for Carlos post-TT and with child; works for me (but i would say that ).

Or, there is a 3.0V6 Tdi A4 avant in the wings with apparently 230hp and torque to match. (Chassis is a bit dull though) 

Try one. If it is handy you are welcome to try mine.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

I thought that the Baby on Board stickers was automatic entry to a special club who membership includes those stupid brainless bitches who troll round Supermarket car parks trying to find somewhere to park their immense offroad vehicle ( that has not or will not ever go off Road) or People carrier or sensible hatchback and park too close next to your pride an joy and proceed to smack their doors into it as they offload their broods. They are also the same people who moan like hell when you park in the wide bays trying to stay away from them 

So Bollocks to them all because i'm usually pretty rude iof someone questions my right to park there, having been on the receiving end of one too many car park scrapes !! ;D


----------



## silvertt (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought it just referred to the mentality of the driver!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> So Bollocks to them all because i'm usually pretty rude iof someone questions my right to park there, having been on the receiving end of one too many car park scrapes !! Â ;D


And quite right too .


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> I've got one that says "Bastard on Board."


should just be outboard on board.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

At the rate you lot are bonking you all have a 'For sale' board in your motors pointing in the direction of the Mrs ;D...not the car ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> PS Been there, done that.
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=LostForum;action=display;num=1027674402;start=0#0


Never noticed that thread. Must have been away at the time.

I hate baby on board stickers. "Look at me. I've managed to procreate" woopie fucking doo.


----------

